# What are good year and model to mod



## OgtheSamurai (May 11, 2008)

My 03 Jetta 1.8t that was really loaded had an engine fire a couple weeks ago. Totaled. Insured. But my question is what do you all think would be good choices for another vw to start over with? I've still got useable mods I salvaged. Not that I have to use them. 
Any preferences?


----------



## 01wolfsburger (Jun 25, 2018)

Any 1.8t with aww or awp engine code you can find the engine code on the sticker on your timing belt cover but I'm pretty sure anything after 01 has the vvt or "vtech" I'm fond of the 5 speeds over the 6 speed trannies they are more durable imo my personal favorite mkiv would be a four door golf with a 1.8t my current car is 01 Jetta Wolfsburg all black stage 2 hauls ass


----------



## Icecruncher (Oct 7, 2018)

I hear the mk3 is lighter and better to mod. Any two door with a VR6 engine definitely not the 1.8t. I own one and it is a tiny engine and will give you turbo lag with a bigger turbo because of this. You can get 400hp all day out of a VR6.


----------

